# My first duck call



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

No one said this was gong to be easy.. my first duck call made from diamond wood with a CA over boiled linseed oil finish..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You won't loose that one in the field LOL I like it. Might be the first I have seen in diamond wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice start, Miss Linda


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> You won't loose that one in the field LOL I like it. Might be the first I have seen in diamond wood.


might not be the first seen in diamond wood...but probably the first one in purple/yellow diamond wood!

does it only attract LSU ducks?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> might not be the first seen in diamond wood...but probably the first one in purple/yellow diamond wood!
> 
> does it only attract LSU ducks?


think the key word was "I"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I bet you've seen one - there is a "camo" colored diamond wood.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh heck yeah! Nice


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks ! I am ready to do another one


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> might not be the first seen in diamond wood...but probably the first one in purple/yellow diamond wood!
> 
> does it only attract LSU ducks?


QOL! LSU ducks... you quack me up!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great looking call. Do you have matching camo?


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice job on the call.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful call Mrs Linda!!! Cant wait to see more!!!


----------

